# [SOLVED] Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello folks!

Awhile back I had uninstalled Client for Microsoft Networks not knowing what I was uninstalling yes dumb I know but it happened and now whenever I try to install it back it gives me this error...










So I went to my services and checked things out. I found out that a few services refuses to start (Telnet and Routing and Remote Access) not sure if these have anything to do with it but I just thought I would mention it.

Also I found out under my services that the services Computer Browser and Workstation is missing! I think this is because my Client is uninstalled not sure. This is why I come here to seek help.

Any solutions to this problem would be greatly appreciated.

EDIT: I'm running Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3. OEM Install from Dell disc.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Log on to your computer with Admin permission. Go to Control Panel => Network Connections => dbl click or right click on Local Area Connections => From General Advance install Client for Microsoft Networks and click OK. 

Check that all your network services are Started from Control Panel => Admin Tools => Services:
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation 

Please post update.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

I have already tried that once before cause I found a post on here that said to do exactly as you said but it never worked, it gives me the same error. I logged on to my Administrator account and even tried it like you said but still get the same error. Like I said the services computer browser and workstation doesn't even exists in my Services.

It's like there's nothing there for it to install the client with, like something is missing maybe? I don't know what is going on cause I have tried many things I have googled and none have worked. This is why I come here to try to find a solution to this.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*



BigEx20 said:


> I have already tried that once before cause I found a post on here that said to do exactly as you said but it never worked, it gives me the same error. I logged on to my Administrator account and even tried it like you said but still get the same error. Like I said the services computer browser and workstation doesn't even exists in my Services.
> 
> It's like there's nothing there for it to install the client with, like something is missing maybe? I don't know what is going on cause I have tried many things I have googled and none have worked. This is why I come here to try to find a solution to this.


No problem....please uninstall Client for Microsoft Networks and re-install again. Also, make sure than your Windows Firewall from Control Panel is enabled and that File and Printer Sharing is excluded.

Now, check all required services and see if they are running.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*



2xgrump said:


> please uninstall Client for Microsoft Networks and re-install again


It was never installed to begin with. I stated that in my very first post that im trying to install it back.

I got to network connection right click on my Local Area Connection go to properties I click install>client>client for microsoft networks....it trys to install then it gives me the error

This error









That is the error it gives whenever I try to install client for MS networks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

I did not see it the first time....

I would uninstall/reinstall the network adapter or NIC of your computer from Device Manager. Have you done this yet?


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*



2xgrump said:


> I did not see it the first time....
> 
> I would uninstall/reinstall the network adapter or NIC of your computer from Device Manager. Have you done this yet?


Yes I have tried that.

On note I use dial up and I tried installing the client under that connection and when I do that it does not give no error but it doesnt install it either.

This is my last post for the day I will check in with the thread tomorrow.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

Restart your computer and tap F8, select Safe Mode with Networking. In here try installing 'Client for Microsoft Networks' and remove dependency from the BITS service

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Network Connections. The Network Connections window appears.

2. Right-click Local Area Connection, and then click Properties. The Local Area Connection Properties dialog box appears. 

3. Click Install. The Select Component Type dialog box appears. 

4. Click Client, and then click Add. The Client for Microsoft Networks option is now available in the This connection uses the following items list in the General tab. Click Close.

Remove the dependency from the BITS service. To do this, follow these steps: 

5. Log on to the computer as an administrator. 

6. Click Start, and then click Run. The Run dialog box appears. 

7. In the Open box, type cmd, and then click OK to open the command prompt. 

8. At the command prompt, type the following command, and then press ENTER: sc qc bits

This command shows all the dependencies of this service. 

9. If dependency shows the LanmanWorkstation service, type the following command at the command prompt, and then press ENTER: 

sc config bits depend= RpcSs
This command removes the Lanman Workstation service dependency from the BITS service.

Hope this works.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

I started my computer in safe mode logged into Administrator and tried installing the "Client for Microsoft Networks" and it didn't install and gave the same error.

I do the sc qc bits command in the prompt and it shows this.

SERVICE_NAME: bits
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS
START_TYPE : 3 DEMAND_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP :
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Background Intelligent Transfer Service
DEPENDENCIES : RpcSs
SERVICE_START_NAME : LocalSystem

I entered sc config bits depend= RpcSs and it says "[SC] GetServiceConfig SUCCESS"


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

Have you thought of a System Restore? or have you done this yet? If not, restore it to the point that your computer was working.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

My computer works fine its just that I can't install the client back for some odd reason. I also have no clue whenever I did uninstall my client for MS networks so I wouldn't know where to system restore to.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*



BigEx20 said:


> My computer works fine its just that I can't install the client back for some odd reason. I also have no clue whenever I did uninstall my client for MS networks so I wouldn't know where to system restore to.


It might save you a lot of hassle doing a system restore. Maybe 2, 3, 4 mos. ago? Take your time.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*



2xgrump said:


> It might save you a lot of hassle doing a system restore. Maybe 2, 3, 4 mos. ago? Take your time.


I really don't want to fall back on system restore cause wouldn't I lose some settings and files from my computer?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

You will not lose any docs(Excel, Word files)... but Apps or programs installed and you'll just need to re-install them.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

I did a system restore to a month ago and my client was still uninstalled so I guess I didn't restore it back far enough, so when I tried to restore it back to an earlier date it always gave me restore incomplete and when I tried undoing the system restore it would also be incomplete and it wouldn't restore it back. From what I can tell im up creek without a paddle. If there is anything else you could think of to try and help me please let me know.

note: Computer Browser & Workstation SERVICES are completely missing in my services they do not exist there. I have a feeling that is why I cannot re install my client for microsoft networks?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

Was wondering what happened, appreciate the update.

Scanning your computer for any Malware/Spyware won't hurt at all.

If above is unsuccessful you may have to move on to a little more complicated task, an O/S Repair. Here's a simple guide. I'm really hoping that this would work for you, if not....it will be a Clean install, lets keep our fingers X'ed.

Please update.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

Yeah I'm sorry for the delay in the reply. I've not been around my desktop in a while been visiting family and all.

I'm currently downloading MWBytes as I'm posting this (got dial up it will be about 15 mins.) I have used MWBytes before on my laptop to remove a faulty ad that installed it self to my computer trying to tell me I have a virus and to buy some of their fake software. It cleaned it up flawlessly. Question about viruses, could they effect my computer whenever I try to re-install the client?

A repair to windows huh. I'm pretty familiar with the screens in that area I have format my computer a good bit of times so I got some experience in that but I have never used the repair option. If I use the repair option though it will save all my data music, pics, programs and the whole 9 yards?

I appreciate the quick reply and once again sorry for the delay.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

No problem at all.....we'll be standing by for the next update.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

MWBytes did not find anything.

About the repair to windows though. I won't lose anything in my documents will I? Such as my music, my videos, my pictures. Cause I have no way of backing it up. It's 60gb worth and I can't back it up cause 60gb is a lot.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

I've done a few Repairs myself and I didn't lose anything, speaking from my own experience. Although, I would still backup very impt. stuff.


----------



## BigEx20 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

Extremely good news!

The repair went well aside from it asking for my Intel PRO/100 network drivers so I had to slap them on a CD to continue the repair. Other than that it all went nice and smoothly. All my data was saved thankfully! I was really worried something would happen but it didn't and I'm thankful.

Soon as I got my XP back up and running I went right to network connections and re-installed my client for microsoft networks and all went well with no problems. I was so relieved whenever it installed, I could take on the world after that aggravating problem. Now upgrading to service pack 3 and downloading all the new updates with dial up is my next annoyance haha!

I greatly appreciate you sticking with me through this and helping me out.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Client for MS Networks won't install to save my life*

I'm glad that everything went well. Good for you.

You're very welcome!


----------

